# Got ripped Off on Ebay -matttheelectrician



## nitrofish72

Just want to give the heads up on seller matttheelectrician on Ebay. I bought a Precision Power A600.2 for $250. I recently hooked it up after about 2 weeks and both channels are out. The left channel is fuzzy and cuts in and out and the right basically does the same. Seller denies it and put the blame on me, Ebay went in his favor. Estimate to fix $135, so $385 for the A600.2.


----------



## 60ndown

why e bay go his way?

leave neg feedback with explanation of amps faulty condition.


----------



## DAT

nitrofish72 said:


> Just want to gives the heads on seller matttheelectrician on Ebay. I bought a Precision Power A600.2 for $250. I recently hooked it up after about 2 weeks and both channels are out. The left channel is fuzzy and cuts in and out and the right basically does the same. Seller denies it and put the blame on me, Ebay went in his favor. Estimate to fix $135, so $385 for the A600.2.


shop around lots of places that will fix that amp for less.

Sorry to hear about that deal.


----------



## mears

Why did ebay go in his favor? I'm concerned because I have an open case on ebay for an amp.


----------



## dhershberger

I've gotten screwed by rip-off artists on eBay a couple of times - though most of my experience has been very good. These days if I buy a piece of electronics from eBay I ensure I bench test it before I leave feedback. I actually bought a 12v power supply for this purpose.

Caveat Emptor.


----------



## nitrofish72

I do not know why Ebay went in his favor. The seller accused me of hooking it up wrong. I already had another A600.2 hooked up, so I just swapped the plugs from that one to the other. When I turned the unit on all I can hear is a cracking noise out of the left channel and no output from the right. I disconnected the rca and turned the unit on again, got same noise. I emailed a repair shop online and was told that this was a pretty common problem with old PPi amplifiers. The output stages for both channels need repair. I emailed the seller this info and he still denied it he said the amp was tested twice before it was sent. Is there anyway maybe something came lose during shipping?


----------



## Mako312

Did you pay via Paypal? 

I've ever disputed Ebay transactions via Paypal so I'm not sure if there is much difference. Paypal might side differently.


----------



## IBcivic

paypal is e-bay's evil twin


----------



## nitrofish72

I did the dispute through Ebay. I think Emitaf hit the nail on the head, they are both evil these days.


----------



## Morals

I just sold this guy one of my LP 2.2HVs. Money was alrdy sent to my account before i shipped. i hope everthing goes ok. I know the amp worked so if he tries anything maybe ebay will side with me.


----------



## biglib

If you buy anything off of eBay (and you are worried about it), you should look into getting a warranty through Square Trade. For like $20 bucks you can get a 2 year warranty. If they can't have it fixed, you get your money back. 

Does not matter if it is used or refurb.


----------



## alachua

Did you buy it with your credit card through paypal? If so, open a dispute with the credit card company.


----------



## finfinder

amitaF said:


> paypal is e-bay's evil twin


Even worse, Paypal is owned by Ebay.


----------



## IBcivic

finfinder said:


> Even worse, Paypal is owned by Ebay.


that is what i kinda meant. same ****,different label


----------



## stockman2010

that's why i don't do business on egay, you can't trust the sellers, and you can't trust the buyers. I've been screwed on both sides as a buyer and seller. egay sides with the seller because seller pays insert and final value fees. if sellers don't win the dispute, then they won't sell again. Buyers are a dime a dozen, and ebay don't get no fees from them.

I sold an item once, and stated in the listing that it was not working 100% and it was sold for parts or repair and no returns. Buyer received it and open a not working 100% claim on me, and ebay made me accept the return.


----------



## IBcivic

stockman2010 said:


> I sold an item once, and stated in the listing that it was not working 100% and it was sold for parts or repair and no returns. Buyer received it and open a not working 100% claim on me, and ebay made me accept the return.


that aint right, but i am not at all surprised...


----------



## miniSQ

not to mention that ebay takes 10% and paypal takes 4%....i am done as well.


----------



## drake78

alachua said:


> Did you buy it with your credit card through paypal? If so, open a dispute with the credit card company.


x2...also you can use your debit card as a CC...that way you have the added protection of a CC, and can file a charge back if PP denies your claim


----------



## RangOH

I was just in a similar situation with a usacoustic amp from ebay..

ended up being the crossover switch was corroded internally, i just worked it back and forth for a while and everything is fine now...

give it a shot, couldn't hurt.


----------



## FartinInTheTub

nitrofish72 said:


> Just want to give the heads up on seller matttheelectrician on Ebay. I bought a Precision Power A600.2 for $250. I recently hooked it up after about 2 weeks and both channels are out. The left channel is fuzzy and cuts in and out and the right basically does the same. Seller denies it and put the blame on me, Ebay went in his favor. Estimate to fix $135, so $385 for the A600.2.



This is "Matttheelectrician"


I think we both need to set the record straight. First of all I NEVER sell anything unless it's tested and then tested again for both output and power. The A600.2 that you bought from me was from a set of three that had sequential serial numbers and all were my personal babies. I made it clear in my ad that i wasnt going to take a return on an amplifier... especially one that I knew worked 100%. I shipped the amp fast and safe but I cannot and will not be responsible for what happens in shipment. I'm sorry that you are having problems but am I supposed to give you a full refund and take back a broken amp after you applied power to it? I don't know what happens to my amps when they leave my hands. You emailed me a few times and it seemed like we were being cordial then I didnt hear from you until the time that the decision was made by Paypal and ebay... after that you lost it! here is the exact email I recieved...

"It will come back to you for ripping off! ******* in Washington, only a hop skip and a jump".

Wtf is that? You threaten me??? All of the sudden you lose the paypal claim and you act like that? If you would have won the claim you would have had your money and my amp. I'm a fair person, It's reflected in my feedback... but I can't warranty mobile electronics... their are too many factors involved. Bottom line is that I sent you my 100% functioning amplifier and somehow between then and now it's broken. I'm sorry it happened that way but don't dare say that I in any way ripped you off.


----------



## FartinInTheTub

Morals said:


> I just sold this guy one of my LP 2.2HVs. Money was alrdy sent to my account before i shipped. i hope everthing goes ok. I know the amp worked so if he tries anything maybe ebay will side with me.


Don't sweat it dude... I got the 2.2 and it's all good. I installed it and everything seems to function fine. damn nice amp by the way! thanks. I'll leave you feedback right after this. take care man.


----------



## amchino

nitrofish72 said:


> Just want to give the heads up on seller matttheelectrician on Ebay. I bought a Precision Power A600.2 for $250. I recently hooked it up after about 2 weeks and both channels are out. The left channel is fuzzy and cuts in and out and the right basically does the same. Seller denies it and put the blame on me, Ebay went in his favor. Estimate to fix $135, so $385 for the A600.2.


Here is another name from EBays user that needs to be adware .sidewayzdave209

What this guy was to place a very nice picture of a Zapco SEQ , shinny ,all sliders and looked new but in the add he said it was broken and need repair.Second problem was he lived like 2-3 hours aways from me and it took two weeks to ship it.

Im thinking no big deal right since all the other parts look new. But i recieve the zapco it looked nothing like the picture.it was very durty,broken sliders and paint fade where you couldnt read anything on the zapco. 

i never used ebay to dispute any of my problems cause they dont do a good job so i use pay-pal for all my problems and i did win my dispute.

so be careful from this guy 
sidewayzdave209


----------



## audiogodz1

FartinInTheTub said:


> This is "Matttheelectrician"
> 
> 
> I think we both need to set the record straight. First of all I NEVER sell anything unless it's tested and then tested again for both output and power. The A600.2 that you bought from me was from a set of three that had sequential serial numbers and all were my personal babies. I made it clear in my ad that i wasnt going to take a return on an amplifier... especially one that I knew worked 100%. I shipped the amp fast and safe but I cannot and will not be responsible for what happens in shipment. I'm sorry that you are having problems but am I supposed to give you a full refund and take back a broken amp after you applied power to it? I don't know what happens to my amps when they leave my hands. You emailed me a few times and it seemed like we were being cordial then I didnt hear from you until the time that the decision was made by Paypal and ebay... after that you lost it! here is the exact email I recieved...
> 
> "It will come back to you for ripping off! ******* in Washington, only a hop skip and a jump".
> 
> Wtf is that? You threaten me??? All of the sudden you lose the paypal claim and you act like that? If you would have won the claim you would have had your money and my amp. I'm a fair person, It's reflected in my feedback... but I can't warranty mobile electronics... their are too many factors involved. Bottom line is that I sent you my 100% functioning amplifier and somehow between then and now it's broken. I'm sorry it happened that way but don't dare say that I in any way ripped you off.


If only life worked that way........ Sellers could sell total SH&T all day long and just say "well between here and there magic fairies must have broken it". 

Not in the real world..... In the real world a seller delivers an amp that works when the buyer gets it and power is applied. If he blows it the next day that is his problem, but offering zero support when the buyer didn't even get to hear it make one note gets you on the "don't buy from that A-hole" list. Did it work when you sold it? Likely, buy you did not DELIVER a working product. You sell me something you better damn well put a working amp on my doorstep. You did not deliver working product as the auction stated.

You want proof it was broken when he got it? HE'S COMPLAINING HERE AND YOU AREN'T EVEN AN ACTIVE MEMBER. HE'S UPSET. 

Me and several other people spend a few grand a month on ebay buying vintage amps and gear. You just cut out a nice percentage of buyers if it's "worked when it left tough crap".

Did he wait 2 weeks to hook it up and it didn't work? Well he seems genuinely pissed don't he?


----------



## chapdawg1971

FartinInTheTub said:


> Don't sweat it dude... I got the 2.2 and it's all good. I installed it and everything seems to function fine. damn nice amp by the way! thanks. I'll leave you feedback right after this. take care man.


So this ^^^ is "that" guy?


----------



## chapdawg1971

Man, that is jacked up.....I just realized that fartinTheTub is the guy that sold the amp on Ebay. I've had similar things happen and have been at the mercy of Ebay....such a shame and a sham. Guess I'm a little slow on the uptake.

Brian, I was trying to send you a PM back on the Autotek about the photobucket pic and it's saying it's not there.


----------



## audiogodz1

Is there, you just had two pm's instead of one. First one was changed.


----------



## nitrofish72

I have already heard your story. The amp was sent to me with 2 channels that are not working correctly. Ebay can kiss my ass and so can you. I really do not care what your other buyers say, you ripped me off period... stupid!


----------



## nitrofish72

^^^^FartinInTheTub


----------



## nitrofish72

Thanks a lot for your post audiogodz1, I appreciate it.


----------



## AudioDave

nitrofish72 said:


> I do not know why Ebay went in his favor. The seller accused me of hooking it up wrong. I already had another A600.2 hooked up, so I just swapped the plugs from that one to the other. When I turned the unit on all I can hear is a cracking noise out of the left channel and no output from the right. I disconnected the rca and turned the unit on again, got same noise. I emailed a repair shop online and was told that this was a pretty common problem with old PPi amplifiers. The output stages for both channels need repair. I emailed the seller this info and he still denied it he said the amp was tested twice before it was sent. Is there anyway maybe something came lose during shipping?


This is and was only "common" if the plugs were flipped upside down when plugged in causing it to bridge incorrectly. If you had it for 2 weeks it will be hard to show or prove it wasnt your fault. If it arrived fried, thats a diff story. This was not common though because if it was in *stereo* wired correctly, when you invert the plug it would just play 1 channel out of phase. The only way to damage them was to uinvert the plug while it was wired in *bridged*. If the plug was not a PPI plug (no wire codes on it) it was hard to remember that L+ was the bridging with R-. Some plugs that worked in the amps were R+ and L-.


----------



## 22689

something is fishy here - matts feedbacks 100% and sales history is not recorded for that transaction at all. and matt has an amp exactly as this one is described. 

so what is up with that? did you buy this amp outside eBay?


----------



## Thunderdome

even when you win with Ebay you loose, I recently won a case against an a-hole named Rockfords10 I bought a "son of frank ampn stein" off him and the pic of the amp wasn,t even the 1 purchased also when it arrives with broken connecters he admitted he knew they were allready broken but didn,t think 100 bucks worth of connecters was worth mentioning so they find in my favor....but I would have to pay the 100 bucks return shipping? so how did I win?? so I found parts to fix it up, I think if I had went through PP first I could have gotten a partial refund to help with repairs but once I opened a file with ebay, pp wouldn,t touch so lesson learned file with pp first if need be but hopefully never need to again


----------



## Ziggy

Thunderdome said:


> even when you win with Ebay you loose, I recently won a case against an a-hole named Rockfords10 I bought a *"son of frank ampn stein"* off him and the pic of the amp wasn,t even the 1 purchased


Wow -what did you shell out for that, if you don't mind me askin?


----------



## Freedom First

I don't have a dog in this fight, but after reading this thread, I thought I'd chime in...

I don't think anyone got "ripped off", here. If you look at the ebay feedback for "matttheelectrician", he's been an ebay user for nearly 4 years, and though his feedback rating isn't _huge_, it's _flawless._ Not so much as even a neutral feedback. And, he's sold a fair amount of audio equipment, with no complaints. I'm a firm believer that the longer you are on ebay, and no matter how honest and forthright you are about your listings, you're eventually going to get someone who isn't satisfied with their purchase _for whatever reason_, and you're going to get a blemish on your feedback. 

What we're talking about here is an amplifier that is something like 12 years old, and probably did indeed work fine when it was removed from a system, and put back in the box. Solder joints do oxidize and weaken with age, and may have not been 100% even when new. I can't tell you how many times I've had electronics with a poor solder joint, even when new or close to it. (I have a nice, home HK CD player I bought new, which had an elusive, intermittent connection in one channel, but I finally found the weak connection.) Here, it's a car audio amp that has been in a car... bounced, jostled, and bumped, and _who knows_ what kind of trip it took in the hands of the shipping company. A box doesn't have to be completely mangled for a piece of equipment to be damaged in shipment. 

If you trade in used equipment, you should really accept the fact that you're playing the _law of averages_, and you're gonna end up getting a bad piece, sometime. Doesn't mean the seller "ripped (you) off"... That would imply that _he knew the piece was faulty, and mis-represented it, simply to make a sale._ All he knows is, it worked for him. What happens after it leaves his hands is COMPLETELY out of his control, and not his fault or responsibility.

You played the odds, and you crapped-out on this one. Suck it up, get it fixed, (or, be brave, open it up, and with a little judicious use of a soldering iron, you might find/fix the problem, and ensure that it lasts for another 10 years), and understand that you _did_ buy a legendary and superb piece of car audio equipment, albeit a now _vintage_ piece. May not be perfect _now_, but it can be.

Be thankful it's not an old Marantz receiver from the 60's/70's!! 


On edit: One more thought... Why did the OP leave POSITIVE feedback for the seller, if this amp did, in fact, have issues? Did you not think to test it before leaving feedback?? If not, it shows that you are a novice at buying used electronics. Did you test the Eclipse 54410 ESN E3 HI-PWR CD RECEIVER before leaving positive feedback for _that_ seller? You do realize that a seller is probably not going to be very accommodating if you leave positive feedback for an item purchased, and then come back weeks later and say "HEY!! THIS DOESN'T WORK!! YOU RIPPED ME OFF!!!"??


----------



## FartinInTheTub

Freedom First said:


> I don't have a dog in this fight, but after reading this thread, I thought I'd chime in...
> 
> I don't think anyone got "ripped off", here. If you look at the ebay feedback for "matttheelectrician", he's been an ebay user for nearly 4 years, and though his feedback rating isn't _huge_, it's _flawless._ Not so much as even a neutral feedback. And, he's sold a fair amount of audio equipment, with no complaints. I'm a firm believer that the longer you are on ebay, and no matter how honest and forthright you are about your listings, you're eventually going to get someone who isn't satisfied with their purchase _for whatever reason_, and you're going to get a blemish on your feedback.
> 
> What we're talking about here is an amplifier that is something like 12 years old, and probably did indeed work fine when it was removed from a system, and put back in the box. Solder joints do oxidize and weaken with age, and may have not been 100% even when new. I can't tell you how many times I've had electronics with a poor solder joint, even when new or close to it. (I have a nice, home HK CD player I bought new, which had an elusive, intermittent connection in one channel, but I finally found the weak connection.) Here, it's a car audio amp that has been in a car... bounced, jostled, and bumped, and _who knows_ what kind of trip it took in the hands of the shipping company. A box doesn't have to be completely mangled for a piece of equipment to be damaged in shipment.
> 
> If you trade in used equipment, you should really accept the fact that you're playing the _law of averages_, and you're gonna end up getting a bad piece, sometime. Doesn't mean the seller "ripped (you) off"... That would imply that _he knew the piece was faulty, and mis-represented it, simply to make a sale._ All he knows is, it worked for him. What happens after it leaves his hands is COMPLETELY out of his control, and not his fault or responsibility.
> 
> You played the odds, and you crapped-out on this one. Suck it up, get it fixed, (or, be brave, open it up, and with a little judicious use of a soldering iron, you might find/fix the problem, and ensure that it lasts for another 10 years), and understand that you _did_ buy a legendary and superb piece of car audio equipment, albeit a now _vintage_ piece. May not be perfect _now_, but it can be.
> 
> Be thankful it's not an old Marantz receiver from the 60's/70's!!
> 
> 
> On edit: One more thought... Why did the OP leave POSITIVE feedback for the seller, if this amp did, in fact, have issues? Did you not think to test it before leaving feedback?? If not, it shows that you are a novice at buying used electronics. Did you test the Eclipse 54410 ESN E3 HI-PWR CD RECEIVER before leaving positive feedback for _that_ seller? You do realize that a seller is probably not going to be very accommodating if you leave positive feedback for an item purchased, and then come back weeks later and say "HEY!! THIS DOESN'T WORK!! YOU RIPPED ME OFF!!!"??




Thank you! It's nice to see that someone is actually looking from both sides... I didn't get the feedback I have from selling junk!!! Look at the list of amps sold... Most are vintage collector pieces.. I've tolerated his winey attitude for long enough. I sent you a 100% functioning amp... you got it, left me glowing feedback, then a few weeks later you pull this ****? You're embarassing yourself. 

I STAND BY EVERYTHING I SELL BUT THIS WAS AN EXCEPTION! IF HE WOULD HAVE NOTIFIED ME RIGHT AWAY WHEN HE GOT IT I WOULD HAVE RELUCTANTLY TAKEN THE AMP BACK. BUT WAITING A FEW WEEKS THEN OPENING A PAYPAL CLAIM STATING THAT I SOLD YOU A BROKEN AMP? I DON'T THINK SO! I HAVE OWNED THIS AMP SINCE NEW! IT WAS PART OF A PERFECT SET THAT I FRIGGIN DISPLAYED LIKE ART IN MY HOME!

Understand this... I'm just like you guys.. I buy and sell gear on ebay for fun. I'm not like Andy4879 or justonemoreamp. I spend most of my free time either playing with my 10 month old son or messing with my car stereo. This is a classic case of "what really happened?" and I dont know that happened to the amp once it left my posession, but one thing I do know is that I stake my reputation as a seller on the fact that that amp was perfect! period!

I'm done with this thread... If he wants to badmouth me some more online feel free, I don't give a crap. As for the above comment about getting on a "don't buy from that *******" list... I'm not worried... The people who buy from me will contest that I'm a stand up guy who values the one thing lacking on ebay nowadays... integrity.


----------



## nitrofish72

I was still sold a amplifier that did not work 100%. I learned a lesson, always test what you buy ASAP no matter what kind of feedback the seller has.


----------



## Thunderdome

Ziggy said:


> Wow -what did you shell out for that, if you don't mind me askin?


no don,t mind, it was 500 plus all the pieces I had to replace and 1 channel was blown but I allready knew that it didn,t work so that was cool, not like my minty one I picked up last winter for a couple bucks more


----------



## The-Big-Beat

Ok Noone caught this so Ill quote the first post that the BUYER made. HE said "I recently hooked it up after about 2 weeks and both channels are out" AND the buyer left POS feedback! Which even further implies the buyer hooked it up, used it for 2 weeks and then it started acting fuzzy like he said. So he figured he would try to get one over on the seller and make a claim. Ebay, being a scandalous biz they are gave the dam win to the buyer out of remorse! To me its outta the Sellers hands after 2 weeks AND a POS feedback! ITS USED and OLD Duh! 
ALSO I have begun to realize to things on ebay. 1 you cant trust ebay or paypal for doing the right thing cause they dont care at all. I know cause I been ripped off many many times by paypal making there lame ass decisions due to policy they have put in place or just cause some nerd at paypal thought he was a great judge and made his own decision. 2. The prices on ebay are just stupid high. I use to make a search for RARE in car electronics and would come up with maybe 60 items. That was almost 2 years ago. now its almost 300 items and why? look at the starting bids! just stupid! No one is bidding! So no point in even sending an offer cause these people are just greedy.


----------



## alachua

The-Big-Beat said:


> Ok Noone caught this so Ill quote the first post that the BUYER made. HE said "I recently hooked it up after about 2 weeks and both channels are out" AND the buyer left POS feedback! Which even further implies the buyer hooked it up, used it for 2 weeks and then it started acting fuzzy like he said. So he figured he would try to get one over on the seller and make a claim. Ebay, being a scandalous biz they are gave the dam win to the buyer out of remorse! To me its outta the Sellers hands after 2 weeks AND a POS feedback! ITS USED and OLD Duh!


*OR* he got it promptly, saw that the external condition of the amp matched the description and it met his initial expectations of a successful transaction, so he left positive feedback based upon his expectation that it would work once he hooked it up. Then life happened, and when he want to use it, the amp didn't work. Just because it is old and used, there is no reason not to expect it to work, people buy very old equipment on here all the time without issue. 

However, since we are neither the buyer or the seller, it is all conjecture and doesn't matter worth a lick. Only they know what happened on their respective ends. No one knows what happened in shipping. Since this thread had been dead for over a month, it seems as though both parties have said all they wish to say regarding it.



The-Big-Beat said:


> ALSO I have begun to realize to things on ebay. 1 you cant trust ebay or paypal for doing the right thing cause they dont care at all.


_GASP_ Big businesses don't care and don't always make the correct judgment call when deciding disputes in which both parties have a vested interest in skewing the story in their favor? Surely someone must make the media aware of this! 



The-Big-Beat said:


> I know cause I been ripped off many many times by paypal making there lame ass decisions due to policy they have put in place or just cause some nerd at paypal thought he was a great judge and made his own decision.


Step 1.) Use a credit card
Step 2.) File dispute with your credit card company
Step 3.) Let them fight with ebay/paypal/merchants for you



The-Big-Beat said:


> 2. The prices on ebay are just stupid high. I use to make a search for RARE in car electronics and would come up with maybe 60 items. That was almost 2 years ago. now its almost 300 items and why? look at the starting bids! just stupid! No one is bidding! So no point in even sending an offer cause these people are just greedy.


Again, the alternate is that two years ago people were using their disposable income and cheap credit to acquire goods like rare car audio. Today, the recession, unemployment and need for cash is causing people to sell the items they have collected over time. Since no one believes that deflation/recession/macroeconomics affect their specific wares, they want to get top price for it. Some surveys done at the beginning of the recession showed that while people in general believed home values had dropped, most felt that the value of *their* home had remained the same or even increased. citation

People attach a psychological value to items where it is difficult to determine the intrinsic value. Just because it was the first amp they ever owned, or because it has a storied history, etc, they feel that it should command a certain price. Or perhaps they aren't ready to part with something that they have an emotional connection with, unless they can get what they feel is a reasonable value. 

Also, it isn't really a good time for most people to be buying niche items like old school car audio, since we are in the worst economic situation almost any worker has experienced in their life time.


----------



## truckerfte

Im done with ebay myself, except for "hard Parts", connectors and such. As a buyer, im getting just too many broken things. A nice looking hifonics taurus is toast. Bought a rf amp that never arrived(thankfully won that one). and a few other amps that were either broken or useless. Sold a couple of orion amps a few months ago, and they were physically damaged by a steve meade wanna-be. rca plugs dont rip themselves out. he opened a case, weeks later like the guy here. Im actually more pissed about a couple of really nice amps being screwed up. 

and another trend ive noticed, is its no longer an auction. its a game of "last man standing". No one bids till the last couple of minutes. Its the guy that beats the buzzer with a .2 cent higher bid that gets it. not the guy who was truly willing to spend the cash. Yeah, im bitter, missed out on a set of cdt's last week by .75. in the last 8 seconds of the auction. my internet wasnt fast enough to get back in. i know thats prolly my problem, but it defeats the spirit of what an auction is.

this screws both sellers, and buyers. the seller could have possibly made a little more, and the buyer who was truly willing to spend the most cash lost out.


----------



## TrickyRicky

The only way you should buy an amp is, having the seller RECORD and POST a video (WITH DATE AND TIME) before sending any money. This is how ChrisB did it when he sold me some of his LP's, and this is how I NOW do it. Before I sell an amp or subwoofer, I will record (with date and time) the actual item being tested. Hell I'll even use a mulitimeter for the subwoofers to prove that their not burn nor damaged. This is a good way to prove a working subwoofer.


----------



## The-Big-Beat

truckerfte said:


> Im done with ebay myself, except for "hard Parts", connectors and such. As a buyer, im getting just too many broken things. A nice looking hifonics taurus is toast. Bought a rf amp that never arrived(thankfully won that one). and a few other amps that were either broken or useless. Sold a couple of orion amps a few months ago, and they were physically damaged by a steve meade wanna-be. rca plugs dont rip themselves out. he opened a case, weeks later like the guy here. Im actually more pissed about a couple of really nice amps being screwed up.
> 
> and another trend ive noticed, is its no longer an auction. its a game of "last man standing". No one bids till the last couple of minutes. Its the guy that beats the buzzer with a .2 cent higher bid that gets it. not the guy who was truly willing to spend the cash. Yeah, im bitter, missed out on a set of cdt's last week by .75. in the last 8 seconds of the auction. my internet wasnt fast enough to get back in. i know thats prolly my problem, but it defeats the spirit of what an auction is.
> 
> this screws both sellers, and buyers. the seller could have possibly made a little more, and the buyer who was truly willing to spend the most cash lost out.


That is an auction dude. I can sympathize about loosing over a few cents but thats life. just bid the highest you are willing to pay within 10 seconds of auction.Otherwise use BIN which in my opinion sucks and doesnt have a place on a auction website.


----------



## The-Big-Beat

alachua said:


> *OR* he got it promptly, saw that the external condition of the amp matched the description and it met his initial expectations of a successful transaction, so he left positive feedback based upon his expectation that it would work once he hooked it up. Then life happened, and when he want to use it, the amp didn't work. Just because it is old and used, there is no reason not to expect it to work, people buy very old equipment on here all the time without issue.
> 
> However, since we are neither the buyer or the seller, it is all conjecture and doesn't matter worth a lick. Only they know what happened on their respective ends. No one knows what happened in shipping. Since this thread had been dead for over a month, it seems as though both parties have said all they wish to say regarding it.
> 
> 
> 
> _GASP_ Big businesses don't care and don't always make the correct judgment call when deciding disputes in which both parties have a vested interest in skewing the story in their favor? Surely someone must make the media aware of this!
> 
> 
> 
> Step 1.) Use a credit card
> Step 2.) File dispute with your credit card company
> Step 3.) Let them fight with ebay/paypal/merchants for you
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the alternate is that two years ago people were using their disposable income and cheap credit to acquire goods like rare car audio. Today, the recession, unemployment and need for cash is causing people to sell the items they have collected over time. Since no one believes that deflation/recession/macroeconomics affect their specific wares, they want to get top price for it. Some surveys done at the beginning of the recession showed that while people in general believed home values had dropped, most felt that the value of *their* home had remained the same or even increased. citation
> 
> People attach a psychological value to items where it is difficult to determine the intrinsic value. Just because it was the first amp they ever owned, or because it has a storied history, etc, they feel that it should command a certain price. Or perhaps they aren't ready to part with something that they have an emotional connection with, unless they can get what they feel is a reasonable value.
> 
> Also, it isn't really a good time for most people to be buying niche items like old school car audio, since we are in the worst economic situation almost any worker has experienced in their life time.


 maybe you didnt get my point. The point is. I DONT CARE WHAT YOU FELT about the amp when you unplugged it from your car and put it on eBay. Who cares that it was your first amp. DONT PUT A STUPID PRICE ON THE ITEM CAUSE YOU FEEL ITS WORTH THAT! Do research like hitting the completed items list and then use a reserve or just let US place a bid and win! like I saw a dude trying to sale a ESP3 without the knob or cable fro $100. Dude needa Be slapped! What a idiot! Pisses me off when i see moron auctions like that. They really think they gonna get a bid? Waste of time and effort.


----------



## alachua

The-Big-Beat said:


> maybe you didnt get my point. The point is. I DONT CARE WHAT YOU FELT about the amp when you unplugged it from your car and put it on eBay. Who cares that it was your first amp. DONT PUT A STUPID PRICE ON THE ITEM CAUSE YOU FEEL ITS WORTH THAT! Do research like hitting the completed items list and then use a reserve or just let US place a bid and win! like I saw a dude trying to sale a ESP3 without the knob or cable fro $100. Dude needa Be slapped! What a idiot! Pisses me off when i see moron auctions like that. They really think they gonna get a bid? Waste of time and effort.


Welcome to a free market economy, I hope you enjoy your stay.

The seller of goods or services are welcome to price these however they feel fit, from that point forward is is up to the market to decide if it is appropriately priced. People selling things are under no obligation to you to price their items at or below what you feel market value is. Just because you want it to be cheaper doesn't mean it will be. Prices are set based upon supply and the elasticity of their demand. If you want it to change, simply don't buy it at that price. If someone else does, it was priced either correctly or too low. If no one else does, the seller will adjust their prices based upon their willingness to sell at what the market deems to be the going value.

If you want, I have a nice microeconomics text book I can sell you. Should I throw it on ebay with a $95 buy it now? :laugh:


----------



## tinctorus

I see both sides of the story here as 2 -2 1/2 months ago I sold a set of speakers and last week I get an email saying that one of the tweeters doesnt play and he is just now hooking them up, I dont believe it because they played when I took them out of the car AND they played when I tested them 5 minutes before I boxed them up to ship the the buyer...Now over 2 months later he tells me that the tweeter is blown??? I dont think so bud there aint NO WAY thats happening


----------



## I800C0LLECT

I have videos of mine playing  Upload dates help a lot with that too. But, I haven't had any issues with my sales yet *crosses fingers*


----------



## truckerfte

The-Big-Beat said:


> That is an auction dude. I can sympathize about loosing over a few cents but thats life. just bid the highest you are willing to pay within 10 seconds of auction.Otherwise use BIN which in my opinion sucks and doesnt have a place on a auction website.


no, in in auction people bid untill the other party bows out....
we are in some way car guys here. You ever watch footage of something like a barett-jackson auction? its not a bunch of rich guys sitting around watching a clock and waiting untill it runs out to bid. people make their bids, and if they are outbid, they have a reaonable amount of time to answer to raise it. This continues untill everyone quits bidding. Now i understand that the format is gonna have to change a bit being on the internet. But still. perhaps after the buzzer ends, any people who are actively looking and bidding on the item should have the chance to switch to a "live" style format. You know, give people x amount of minutes to raise their bids. the seller is going to get a few more bucks, and the guy willing to spend the cash is gonna get the toy.

ya know...going...going ...gone?


----------



## I800C0LLECT

Oh I got an idea!!!...What if everytime an individual bid a new timer starts? i.e. 3 hours and counting at $300....

and then a timer starts; *10 hours until $300 is accepted, must submit $310 or higher to extend auction*

If $310 is offered...the timer starts at 9 hours this time!!!...am I over thinking this?



EDIT: This is now intellectual property rights of...ME. Can I do that?


----------



## alachua

I800C0LLECT said:


> Oh I got an idea!!!...What if everytime an individual bid a new timer starts? i.e. 3 hours and counting at $300....
> 
> and then a timer starts; *10 hours until $300 is accepted, must submit $310 or higher to extend auction*
> 
> If $310 is offered...the timer starts at 9 hours this time!!!...am I over thinking this?
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: This is now intellectual property rights of...ME. Can I do that?


That is how uBid used to work, it was pretty terrible. Need proof? Name every person you know who bought something or sold something on uBid.

Really guys, ebay asks you for your max bid, just put in what you really want it to be. It is just buying something, no need to get emotional about it. If it goes for more than your max bid, it went for more than you were willing to pay. Just because you lost out by a buck over your last bid doesn't mean that the person who won it didn't want it it more than you, and wouldn't have been willing to best your next higher offer.

The system isn't perfect, but you know exactly how it works before you click the button.


----------



## The-Big-Beat

cajunner said:


> man, I just wish people would price this stereo stuff realistically on ebay, all the good stuff is selling at a higher price than what I want to pay..
> 
> 
> is this the sentiment?
> 
> does anyone do this in the mall?
> 
> "uh, lady, I don't want to pay retail, I can buy it new by a transshipper for half retail, and I can buy it used for 1/3 retail, why would I want to spend 100% retail just because this is the only place I can get it?"
> 
> "uh, I mean, the only place that has it for sale..."
> 
> "uh, I'm going back on the internet, at least there you aren't hassled by snooty overpaid bling pimpers that think their stuff is made out of gold"


where you from?


----------



## The-Big-Beat

truckerfte said:


> no, in in auction people bid untill the other party bows out....
> we are in some way car guys here. You ever watch footage of something like a barett-jackson auction? its not a bunch of rich guys sitting around watching a clock and waiting untill it runs out to bid. people make their bids, and if they are outbid, they have a reaonable amount of time to answer to raise it. This continues untill everyone quits bidding. Now i understand that the format is gonna have to change a bit being on the internet. But still. perhaps after the buzzer ends, any people who are actively looking and bidding on the item should have the chance to switch to a "live" style format. You know, give people x amount of minutes to raise their bids. the seller is going to get a few more bucks, and the guy willing to spend the cash is gonna get the toy.
> 
> ya know...going...going ...gone?


its not live like real life in person live. so accept what it is. if you arent there in person to offer the dude what you wanna pay you gonna have to bid like everybody else.


----------



## The-Big-Beat

I800C0LLECT said:


> Oh I got an idea!!!...What if everytime an individual bid a new timer starts? i.e. 3 hours and counting at $300....
> 
> and then a timer starts; *10 hours until $300 is accepted, must submit $310 or higher to extend auction*
> 
> If $310 is offered...the timer starts at 9 hours this time!!!...am I over thinking this?
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: This is now intellectual property rights of...ME. Can I do that?


great idea but some people cant wait weeks to get the auction done. if i bid a dollar it would take forever to get to 300$ if everybody bid a dollar ever 9 hours.


----------



## I800C0LLECT

The-Big-Beat said:


> great idea but some people cant wait weeks to get the auction done. if i bid a dollar it would take forever to get to 300$ if everybody bid a dollar ever 9 hours.


So many naysayers  How does ebay work?!?!?

I'd rather deal with car audio. sad huh?


----------



## wes007parks

i just bought a ss class a 6.0 from matt recently i havent checked or used it yet i can only hope there are no issues,but he seems like a solid guy,but ill test it in the next few days keep you updated.but i dont think they will be any issues though,i dont think hes a scammer he doesnt seem the type


----------



## FartinInTheTub

wes007parks said:


> i just bought a ss class a 6.0 from matt recently i havent checked or used it yet i can only hope there are no issues,but he seems like a solid guy,but ill test it in the next few days keep you updated.but i dont think they will be any issues though,i dont think hes a scammer he doesnt seem the type



Hi... This is Matttheelectrician... This thread has been dead for a while. No idea why people choose to have discussions about unrelated BS on this thread. The 6.0 is perfect and I will bet my friggin life it works... along with EVERYTHING else I sell. I have 100% feedback for a reason. The guy bought my beloved MINT Art series amp then came back weeks later saying it didn't work. I test everything twice before I ship it... If he would have contacted me immediately after recieving it we could have worked something out... but weeks later? I don't think so. I am a solid guy and a solid seller... Always have been, and always will be. Let's let this thread die... both myself and the buyer have done so. Enjoy the 6.0! That amp sounded fantastic on my highs!


----------

